# Non Payable Traffic Fines



## lsrj

Hi Everyone,

I am a new UAE driving license holder - just 3 months old. I got my license in January 2017 and on the same month bought a car. 
Recently I have got 2 messages in March and April as below from UAE Traffic.

"You have committed a traffic offence and received a violation incurring (2) black points in SHARJAH on **** Date, while driving vehicle no: **** PRIVATE DUBAI, You are kindly requested to observe the traffic rules."

Below message followed after the above one.

"Dear Vehicle Owner, To reduce your black points and avoid confiscating your driving license, please call: 600566006 website: www.adpolice.gov.ae/. Police Follow-Up Department."

when I inquired this with one of my colleague he told me that if I go to the police to pay ( I am not able to pay the fines online. it says non Payable fine), my license may get confiscated since my license is just 3 months old.

I am really worried since I have worked really hard to get my license. 

Looking forward for a good advice from you guys.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunder

lsrj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a new UAE driving license holder - just 3 months old. I got my license in January 2017 and on the same month bought a car.
> Recently I have got 2 messages in March and April as below from UAE Traffic.
> 
> "You have committed a traffic offence and received a violation incurring (2) black points in SHARJAH on **** Date, while driving vehicle no: **** PRIVATE DUBAI, You are kindly requested to observe the traffic rules."
> 
> Below message followed after the above one.
> 
> "Dear Vehicle Owner, To reduce your black points and avoid confiscating your driving license, please call: 600566006 website: www.adpolice.gov.ae/. Police Follow-Up Department."
> 
> when I inquired this with one of my colleague he told me that if I go to the police to pay ( I am not able to pay the fines online. it says non Payable fine), my license may get confiscated since my license is just 3 months old.
> 
> I am really worried since I have worked really hard to get my license.
> 
> Looking forward for a good advice from you guys.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello,

Check the Fine payment website of Dubai police and check what kind of violation is there. Then you can call the number provided to check when was the violation and how the fine could be paid.


----------



## lsrj

Hi Sunder,
I checked in traffic.rta.ae and it says there are 2 fines. both are from Sharjah traffic and is mentioned below.

"Non compliance of light weight vehicle with compulsory road lane"

under black points it's shows 0 and fines are 200 each. Also there is no option to pay online.

Is the serious situation which I am in? only worry is because my license is new.

Question - Is there a possibility that I can transfer this fine to someone who has an older license.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## twowheelsgood

lsrj said:


> Question - Is there a possibility that I can transfer this fine to someone who has an older license.


So you've been here three months with a driving licence, racked up two lots of traffic violations within months of getting your licence and are now looking to break the law by getting someone else to take your traffic violations ?

Dubai would be better off with you off the road as everyone else will be safer.


----------



## Gavtek

If the violations were in Sharjah, it might be better looking them up through the Sharjah Police website instead of RTA: http://www.shjpolice.gov.ae/eservice/en/AppTrafficFinesMOI.aspx

Don't know if they let you pay them online there or not.


----------



## lsrj

twowheelsgood said:


> So you've been here three months with a driving licence, racked up two lots of traffic violations within months of getting your licence and are now looking to break the law by getting someone else to take your traffic violations ?
> 
> Dubai would be better off with you off the road as everyone else will be safer.


Hi two,

I am not a bad driver. I have been driving for the past 7 years back home with no black mark. Also I have got the license in my first try. I know this is not a serious offence which I committed. hence no black points and 200 fine.
the question I asked is because a friend has told me that he has done so earlier but I was not convinced. I am here for some good advice and you are not that useful it seems.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddiva

lsrj said:


> Hi Sunder,
> I checked in traffic.rta.ae and it says there are 2 fines. both are from Sharjah traffic and is mentioned below.
> 
> "Non compliance of light weight vehicle with compulsory road lane"
> 
> under black points it's shows 0 and fines are 200 each. Also there is no option to pay online.
> 
> Is the serious situation which I am in? only worry is because my license is new.
> 
> Question - Is there a possibility that I can transfer this fine to someone who has an older license.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


As the other poster advised you are liable for the fines and transfering them onto someone elses licence would be illegal as it is you that has incurred the fines on your licence not theirs. Speeding fines etc are linked to the plate so unless they were driving your car you are liable and would need to prove someone else was driving if it wasn't you and with all due respect who in their right mind would take your black points on. Non online payable fines are usually paid at the Police Station so i would go to one of the main ones in Sharjah and pay them pronto


----------



## lsrj

Reddiva said:


> As the other poster advised you are liable for the fines and transfering them onto someone elses licence would be illegal as it is you that has incurred the fines on your licence not theirs. Speeding fines etc are linked to the plate so unless they were driving your car you are liable and would need to prove someone else was driving if it wasn't you and with all due respect who in their right mind would take your black points on. Non online payable fines are usually paid at the Police Station so i would go to one of the main ones in Sharjah and pay them pronto


Hi Reddiva,

Thanks. but when I checked online, it was showing 0 black points. I was just asking because a friend advised me to do so. 

My only question is, since my license is new, would there be any risk of them to confiscate the license. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddiva

lsrj said:


> Hi Reddiva,
> 
> Thanks. but when I checked online, it was showing 0 black points. I was just asking because a friend advised me to do so.
> 
> My only question is, since my license is new, would there be any risk of them to confiscate the license.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sadly i have no idea, i would go to the Police station and seek advice there


----------



## Reddiva

lsrj said:


> Hi Reddiva,
> 
> Thanks. but when I checked online, it was showing 0 black points. I was just asking because a friend advised me to do so.
> 
> My only question is, since my license is new, would there be any risk of them to confiscate the license.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sadly i have no idea, i would go to the Police station and seek advice there
Apologies i didn't read the blackpoints 0. Drive carefully in future, no speeding, no tailgating, use your indicators and don't cross solid white lines oh and no using your phone when driving, all the things that incur fines here ;-)


----------



## Chocoholic

You might need to hand over your license so they can add the black points to it and probably to give you a ticking off for violations on a new license. You also often get called to the police for fines if they also want to confiscate your car.

They're being really tough under new road rules.


----------



## twowheelsgood

lsrj said:


> I am not a bad driver.


Two offences in three months says otherwise. You may be a good driver in India, but this isn't India. The standards are higher here and you are clearly not good enough to meet the UAE driving standards.

My advice would be to drive more carefully, and observe the rules of the road as they are in the UAE and not as they are in India.


----------



## Mambo21

lsrj said:


> the question I asked is because a friend has told me that he has done so earlier but I was not convinced. I am here for some good advice and you are not that useful it seems.



I think TWG is being more useful than your 'friend'.

Anyway, you're liable for the consequences, so whether there is confiscation of license or not, there's no choice other than to head to the police station and hear what they have to say.


----------



## Darren Than

lsrj said:


> Hi Sunder,
> I checked in traffic.rta.ae and it says there are 2 fines. both are from Sharjah traffic and is mentioned below.
> 
> "Non compliance of light weight vehicle with compulsory road lane"
> 
> under black points it's shows 0 and fines are 200 each. Also there is no option to pay online.
> 
> Is the serious situation which I am in? only worry is because my license is new.
> 
> Question - Is there a possibility that I can transfer this fine to someone who has an older license.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




"Non Compliance with LV with Compulsory Road lane" means you have either went left from a Straight Lane or went straight from the Left Turn Only lane. 

I had the same fine two months ago in Fujairah, and had to visit the RTA licencing centre in Fujairah although I stay in Dubai. . I talked to the gentleman(probably a policeman) in civil dress nicely, asking him what exactly is the nature of the offence, then he explained me, and I didn't get any black points at the end. Decency and Honesty will help you if you are really genuine.

Have said that, my license is 7 Years old UAE licence. 

It is not fair for someone else to cover your Black Points..and two fines within three months doesn't sound good. 

But No need to worries much, Just try to fund out where exactly you have to go and pay the fines.

You may also install Dubai Police app on your phone and use the instant chat features to find out where you need to go.

Good Luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rascal

It amazes me why people always think they're in the right and are scared to go to the police. I'm there every week (for professional purposes) and I've not got a bad word to say about them. 

And TWTG - this is getting serious, we're agreeing....


----------



## twowheelsgood

The Rascal said:


> And TWTG - this is getting serious, we're agreeing....


It must be the weather and having to deal with a moronic business landlord who doesnt understand the basic law means all my stress is worked out on them - and they are a huge property developer who seem to think the law doesnt apply to them.


----------



## lsrj

Darren Than said:


> "Non Compliance with LV with Compulsory Road lane" means you have either went left from a Straight Lane or went straight from the Left Turn Only lane.
> 
> I had the same fine two months ago in Fujairah, and had to visit the RTA licencing centre in Fujairah although I stay in Dubai. . I talked to the gentleman(probably a policeman) in civil dress nicely, asking him what exactly is the nature of the offence, then he explained me, and I didn't get any black points at the end. Decency and Honesty will help you if you are really genuine.
> 
> Have said that, my license is 7 Years old UAE licence.
> 
> It is not fair for someone else to cover your Black Points..and two fines within three months doesn't sound good.
> 
> But No need to worries much, Just try to fund out where exactly you have to go and pay the fines.
> 
> You may also install Dubai Police app on your phone and use the instant chat features to find out where you need to go.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Darren. it's done. paid the fines, luckily there were no black points. thanks for the support guys. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## twowheelsgood

Well done and try obeying the rules of the road in the UAE and leave India behind you for the sake of us all.


----------



## ThunderCat

Too many people claiming they are old in Dubai and know it all while apparently they know nothing. It is indeed legal to transfer your black points to someone else (which I assume is the OP's query). 

I am not sure whether they will confiscate your driving license (never heard of that) but yes, in case you get black points that could be transferred. People usually do that when they approach 24 points but not in your case (2 points as you say).

I would go to the police department, pay whatever fine and accept whatever black points they give you, apologize politely and promise to abide better to the rules because it seems you are doing the same violation repeatedly, if you were caught twice then I believe you are committing way more violations.


"Transfer of Black Points:

Any fine or charges are charged to the vehicle, and the black points to the vehicle owner. The owner will have the option of transferring the black points to the driver who was then driving the vehicle, if required. In fact, this option of transferring black points to the driver is open to all commercial and private customers, if the driver has actually committed the violation. In case, the driver has any objection in receiving the black points, the Dubai Police can be contacted (8007777).

To transfer the black points, first visit the customer service centre along with the person who was actually driving, to declare that he was driving. Then accept the black points against his license. The registered online users can also transfer black points online."

While this is in theory, the police usually accepts transferring black points to anyone even if they know where not driving the violating vehicle.


----------



## The Rascal

ThunderCat said:


> Too many people claiming they are old in Dubai and know it all while apparently they know nothing. It is indeed legal to transfer your black points to someone else (which I assume is the OP's query).
> 
> I am not sure whether they will confiscate your driving license (never heard of that) but yes, in case you get black points that could be transferred. People usually do that when they approach 24 points but not in your case (2 points as you say).
> 
> I would go to the police department, pay whatever fine and accept whatever black points they give you, apologize politely and promise to abide better to the rules because it seems you are doing the same violation repeatedly, if you were caught twice then I believe you are committing way more violations.
> 
> 
> "Transfer of Black Points:
> 
> Any fine or charges are charged to the vehicle, and the black points to the vehicle owner. The owner will have the option of transferring the black points to the driver who was then driving the vehicle, if required. In fact, this option of transferring black points to the driver is open to all commercial and private customers, if the driver has actually committed the violation. In case, the driver has any objection in receiving the black points, the Dubai Police can be contacted (8007777).
> 
> To transfer the black points, first visit the customer service centre along with the person who was actually driving, to declare that he was driving. Then accept the black points against his license. The registered online users can also transfer black points online."
> 
> While this is in theory, the police usually accepts transferring black points to anyone even if they know where not driving the violating vehicle.


It doesn't say it's legal to pass them to someone else though does it?

The above is only the case if you own the vehicle but weren't driving it, if you are the driver you can't pawn off your points to someone else - that is fraud.

I do wish certain "newbies" understood the laws and didn't give out false information.


----------



## twowheelsgood

The Rascal said:


> I do wish certain "newbies" understood the laws and didn't give out false information.


Driving advice from a Greek driver  ........ from the country with the highest accident statistics in Europe - will be well at home here but hardly the best person to offer advice on driving rules


----------



## The Rascal

twowheelsgood said:


> Driving advice from a Greek driver  ........ from the country with the highest accident statistics in Europe - will be well at home here but hardly the best person to offer advice on driving rules


Or the Greeks on fiscal prudency....


----------



## ThunderCat

The Rascal said:


> It doesn't say it's legal to pass them to someone else though does it?
> 
> The above is only the case if you own the vehicle but weren't driving it, if you are the driver you can't pawn off your points to someone else - that is fraud.
> 
> I do wish certain "newbies" understood the laws and didn't give out false information.


It doesn't say it's illegal either. I have clearly stated that whilst this is the rule theoretically, the police allows almost everyone to convert black points, it can also be done online with no verification from the police whatsoever.

You and that other twowheels guy are extremely not helpful and rude to many members. Additionally you both give yourself the right to decide who is Dubai for and who isn't. Try to be more helpful to people rather than acting like old men with middle age crisis cyber bullying others.

I have been born in Abu Dhabi 38 years ago, only left for 5 years for my education, and I have never felt I em entitled to tell anyone (Dubai is not for you, or Dubai is better off without you). You are both a horrendous examples of rude and sometimes racist expats.

As for the other silly jokes about greeks and newbies, I have had commited 2 traffic violations after driving 20 years in UAE. And I am not even Greek, I wish though.

There will always be newbies and bad drivers, but that will never get better when we bash them online.


----------



## twowheelsgood

ThunderCat said:


> IAnd I am not even Greek, I wish though..


Well if you're not Greek, you might want to change your profile which has a great big Greek flag on it saying that's where you said you were from.

We only comment upon what you stated. And of course, used facts.


----------



## Reddiva

The OP did not have any black points so that is now a moot point
You can ask for a reduction of black points by attending a 4 hour training seminar with the Police 
If you were driving said vehicle you cannot swap them onto someone elses licence as this is ILLEGAL AND TANTAMOUNT TO FRAUD and the Head of Police has stated this in many newspapers and they will use video evidence to catch people out and if found out they will be prosecuted. 

DUBAI // Motorists who attempt to eliminate their black points by claiming someone else with a clean record was behind the wheel will face prosecution, a top traffic police officer has warned. Major Gen Mohammad al Zafein, the director of the force's traffic department, said police were prepared to review video evidence of the driver caught on camera if there was any suggestion that an attempt to avoid the penalty was being made. "Perpetrators will be accused of swindling and referred to prosecution


----------



## Chocoholic

ThunderCat said:


> Too many people claiming they are old in Dubai and know it all while apparently they know nothing. It is indeed legal to transfer your black points to someone else (which I assume is the OP's query).
> 
> I am not sure whether they will confiscate your driving license (never heard of that) but yes, in case you get black points that could be transferred. People usually do that when they approach 24 points but not in your case (2 points as you say).
> 
> I would go to the police department, pay whatever fine and accept whatever black points they give you, apologize politely and promise to abide better to the rules because it seems you are doing the same violation repeatedly, if you were caught twice then I believe you are committing way more violations.
> 
> 
> "Transfer of Black Points:
> 
> Any fine or charges are charged to the vehicle, and the black points to the vehicle owner. The owner will have the option of transferring the black points to the driver who was then driving the vehicle, if required. In fact, this option of transferring black points to the driver is open to all commercial and private customers, if the driver has actually committed the violation. In case, the driver has any objection in receiving the black points, the Dubai Police can be contacted (8007777).
> 
> To transfer the black points, first visit the customer service centre along with the person who was actually driving, to declare that he was driving. Then accept the black points against his license. The registered online users can also transfer black points online."
> 
> While this is in theory, the police usually accepts transferring black points to anyone even if they know where not driving the violating vehicle.


You certainly are NOT allowed to transfer your points to another random person/friend/Joe Bloggs - that's illegal.


----------



## The Rascal

ThunderCat said:


> It doesn't say it's illegal either. I have clearly stated that whilst this is the rule theoretically, the police allows almost everyone to convert black points, it can also be done online with no verification from the police whatsoever.
> 
> *So it's not illegal to defraud? Interesting*
> 
> You and that other twowheels guy are extremely not helpful and rude to many members. Additionally you both give yourself the right to decide who is Dubai for and who isn't. Try to be more helpful to people rather than acting like old men with middle age crisis cyber bullying others.
> 
> *Not at all, me and TWTG actually disagree on most things*
> 
> I have been born in Abu Dhabi 38 years ago, *(I'm not an Emirati but I think I am better than you) *only left for 5 years for my education, and I have never felt I em entitled to tell anyone (Dubai is not for you, or Dubai is better off without you). You are both a horrendous examples of rude and sometimes racist expats.
> 
> *Grow some snowflake*
> 
> As for the other silly jokes about greeks and newbies, I have had commited 2 traffic violations after driving 20 years in UAE. And I am not even Greek, I wish though.
> 
> *I'm not, erm, what's my nationality?*
> 
> There will always be newbies and bad drivers, but that will never get better when we bash them online.
> 
> *Greeks make great food, i like Greeks, (they dance crazily too - their government is a different manner mind you but that's not for here). Bad drivers, that risk my family are NOT WELCOME, kill your own, not mine.*


I'm sure you have an "Uncle" in Abu Dhabi Police too.


----------



## ThunderCat

twowheelsgood said:


> Well if you're not Greek, you might want to change your profile which has a great big Greek flag on it saying that's where you said you were from.
> 
> We only comment upon what you stated. And of course, used facts.


So is that illegal and against the rules also Mr Know It All ? 

I am sorry I gave you the wrong nationality to pick on.

You should grow up and feel ashamed, I can't believe you're asking me to change my forum nationality after you have made fun of Greek people, disgusting, or perhaps too much time on your hands.


----------



## twowheelsgood

ThunderCat said:


> So is that illegal and against the rules also Mr Know It All ?


Of course not but when you took the hump that I called you a Greek, I merely pointed out that it was what you said you were in your profile. If you had said you were Indian I wouldnt have made the Greek joke - which based upon your inaccurately stated nationality, is quite accurate.



ThunderCat said:


> I am sorry I gave you the wrong nationality to pick on.


Apology accepted although unnecessary.



ThunderCat said:


> You should grow up and feel ashamed,


Of what - pointing out that your error in your nationality makes a good joke ? I really cannot believe you have been in Dubai 38 years if this is how thin skinned you are.



ThunderCat said:


> I can't believe you're asking me to change my forum nationality after you have made fun of Greek people, disgusting, or perhaps too much time on your hands.


I didnt ask you to change your nationality - I just pointed out you were taking the hump despite you leading everyone to believe you were Greek, and nobody has asked you to do anything at all. What on earth makes you think I asked you to change anything - I just pointed out your error.

You may wish to have some English comprehension lessons. Or not, its up to you but please don't blame me if you cannot understand plain English. Maybe you can put all that wasted time to better use than criticising others for pointing out your errors ?


----------



## ThunderCat

So you took all that time to decorate your post and also edit it, such a waste. Not going to stoop further in this. I always try to improve my English, I hope you do the same with your manners with other members on the forum.

And just for the record, I never defend bad/dangerous driving, I do my utmost efforts to keep my family and other people safe. I was never also encouraging the OP to evade punishment. I am simply saying we cannot, as grown ups, jump on everyone asking for help and bash them like this.

Happy & safe driving for everyone.

Cheers, as you guys say.


----------



## The Rascal

ThunderCat said:


> So you took all that time to decorate your post and also edit it, such a waste. Not going to stoop further in this. I always try to improve my English, I hope you do the same with your manners with other members on the forum.
> 
> And just for the record, I never defend bad/dangerous driving, I do my utmost efforts to keep my family and other people safe. I was never also encouraging the OP to evade punishment. I am simply saying we cannot, as grown ups, jump on everyone asking for help and bash them like this.
> 
> Happy & safe driving for everyone.
> 
> Cheers, as you guys say.


Give true stuff then, your comment about switching points to a n other was clearly wrong and hugely illegal give the circumstances the OP mentioned.

But yes, take care on the roads and avoid the nutters.


----------

